# Worcester: what's it like?



## Poi E (May 22, 2008)

Might have a job opportunity there. Rent looks cheap, we're a boring couple these days so as long as we can find a decent local that's fine.


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2008)

Cam I have your flat?  

(and it's parking!!)


----------



## Poi E (May 22, 2008)

All yours if we move. We would miss that place.


----------



## selamlar (May 22, 2008)

If you are a boring couple looking for a quiet country town, its fine.  Nice pubs, picturesque etc.


----------



## Poi E (May 22, 2008)

selamlar said:


> If you are a boring couple looking for a quiet country town, its fine.  Nice pubs, picturesque etc.



Tick tick tick. Partying days behind us. More time in the garden, please.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (May 22, 2008)

One of the most beautiful cricket grounds in the world.


----------



## selamlar (May 22, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Tick tick tick. Partying days behind us. More time in the garden, please.



Oh, before I forget.  Gets a bit floody on occassion.

Beautiful countryside etc.  

Am prejudiced against the fucking place cas I grew up not far from there, but can appreciate its good points now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2008)

Haven't been for a fair few years, but I doubt it's changed much.

It's a nice little city surrounded by beautiful and interesting countryside. Great pubs. Can get a bit yobbish on Friday and Saturday nights like any provincial town, or city. Easy enough to avoid though. Picturesque center with canal and river Severn. Cricket to watch on lazy summer Sunday afternoons. Very 'old England' with contemporary convenience.

Malvern and the Malvern hills for a pleasant day trip. Herefordshire/Worcestershire borders has to be one of my favourite parts of England for countryside.

If I was ever going to move back to the UK away from London I would look seriously at this area. Convenient for Brum. Cheap and surrounded by beautiful countryside.


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2008)

Poi E said:


> All yours if we move. We would miss that place.


 



Spent a weekend there yet?


----------



## Poi E (May 22, 2008)

zenie said:


> Spent a weekend there yet?



Nah, but the job might be cool and it's close to Wales, which is a very good thing. Better check it out.


----------



## selamlar (May 22, 2008)

Trip to St Annes Well in Malvern while you are there.  One of my favorite places in the world.












http://www.hillsarts.co.uk/stannswell/index.html


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2008)

Ask EastEnder... he'll know...

It's a pretty town and as long as you decide not to live on flat bits by rivers you should be fine.


----------



## Poi E (May 22, 2008)

Thanks all. Sounds alright for a boring fart like me. Might relax me and stop me getting into daft debates on U75.


----------



## StanSmith (May 25, 2008)

Its a lovely place, countryside and all that and if you like horse racing, cricket and Rugby it will be right up your street. Infact its about time I paid another visit which shouldnt be to hard because I only live about half hour up the road.


----------



## cybershot (May 25, 2008)

Donna Ferentes said:


> One of the most beautiful cricket grounds in the world.



When it's not under water.


----------



## Meltingpot (May 25, 2008)

Donna Ferentes said:


> One of the most beautiful cricket grounds in the world.



Yeah, I've got Ian Botham's autobiography and he loved his time playing there. I'm going back a few years now but I think the council's a bit right wing though; a relative of my dad's fiancee was a teacher in the area and he claimed he was stuck on the lowest pay scale to save money.


----------

